# Makrelenangeln vom Ufer...



## der_Blunsche (5. Juli 2017)

Moin zusammen,
der Urlaub an der Nordsee steht vor der Tür und Angeln steht natürlich auch auf der To-do-Liste. 
Zielfisch ist wieder die Makrele vom Ufer aus. 
Ich war letztes Jahr mit einer Daiwa Surf S423H Brandungsrute, Balzer Syndicate Surf 7650 Rolle und einem Makrelenpaternoster recht erfolgreich unterwegs. 
Aber da mir dabei mit dem Steifen Daiwa Brandungsprügel nach einem Tag der Arm bald abfällt wollte ich mich für dieses Jahr mit einer leichteren Rute ausrüsten.
Ins Auge gefasst habe ich eine Daiwa Black Widow 3,6m, 3,5lbs. Mein Kollege war auch nur mit einer Karpfenrute unterwegs (beim auswerfen mit seiner habe ich große Augen gemacht wie easy dass geht). 
Taugt dass was mit der Black Widow? Ist ja eigentlich eher eine Karpfenrute. Als Rolle wollte ich die Balzer weiter benutzen...
Gruß...


----------



## hans albers (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vom Ufer...*

karpfenrute ist wohl allemal besser als brandungsrute
(das paternoster wird ja geworfen und eingekurbelt,
blei bewegt sich ja auch unter 100g bereich), aber
warum so schweres gerät ?

zum makrelen angeln vom ufer würde ich ne spinnrute ab 3,00 m
mit wg bis 100 g nehmen.
rolle 2000- 3000 er, keine brandungsrolle.


----------



## Michael.S (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vom Ufer...*

Wo fängst du die denn vom Ufer ? , mir ist da eigentlich nur Helgoland bekannt da die Makrelen eigentlich weit draußen stehen


----------



## der_Blunsche (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vom Ufer...*



Michael.S schrieb:


> Wo fängst du die denn vom Ufer ? , mir ist da eigentlich nur Helgoland bekannt da die Makrelen eigentlich weit draußen stehen



In Sylt am Ellenbogen in der "Schweinebucht".


----------



## Dorschoffi (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vom Ufer...*

Moin, bin die nächsten 2 Wochen auch auf Sylt. Wohne in Hörnum. Gibt's da auch eine Chance auf Makrele vom Ufer aus?


----------



## Michael.S (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vom Ufer...*

Habe ich grade im Nett gefunden , ich zitiere mal : 
Sylt ist der einzige deutsche Ort, bei dem das Makrelenangeln vom Ufer aus möglich ist.
Wo  genau auf der Insel Makrelen geangelt werden können, unterscheidet sich  je nach Zeitpunkt sehr stark.  Wer es also mal bei seinem nächsten  Urlaub auf Sylt versuchen möchte, sollte sich bei Ortsansäßigen schlau  machen.
Beim Makrelenangeln vom Ufer aus, sollte man sich keine  vollen Eimer wie beim Angeln vom Fischkutter erhoffen. Es wird mit viel  leichterem Gerät gefischt. Dafür macht jeder drill dafür 5 mal so viel  Spaß.


Ist ja nicht ganz richtig , wie ich schon sagte auch auf Helgoland werden welche vom Ufer gefangen


----------



## Mefourlauber (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vom Ufer...*

Moin moin,
 ich komme gerade von Sylt. Die Makrelen sind seit ca. einer Woche am Ellenbogen. Wichtig ist klares Wasser und wenig Brandung. Habe 2 x 18 Makrelen in ca. 2 h gefangen.

 1 Tag mit einer Meerforellenspinnrute 3,00 M,  WG 40 mit 25 Gramm Snaps und einer Springerfliege . Den anderen Tag mit einer schweren Spinnrute WG 100 und 5er Paternoster . Als Bleigewicht reichen 40-60 Gramm idR aus.

 Im Schnitt waren es gute Durchschnittsmakrelen von 35-knapp 40 cm; einige  kleine waren auch dabei.

 Tight Lines !

 PS:
 In Hörnum geht in der Regel auch immer was. An der Südspitze allerdings etwas schwerer fischen ( Blei 80-100 Gramm). In dem Fall reicht eine leichte Pilkrute.


----------



## Leoluca1950 (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vom Ufer...*

Hallo Leute,
Hat von euch schon mal jemand in Helgoland sein Glück probiert?
Viele Grüße 
Leo


----------



## Haifisch81 (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vom Ufer...*

Ja dazu kann ich dir nur sagen, Makrelen kannst du da immer noch fangen. 
Aber du darfst dort nur noch an zwei Stellen auf der Hauptinsel angeln. Es  gibt noch weitere gute Stellen, aber halt nicht mehr offiziell. 
Die Angler sind da nicht mehr so gern gesehen, die machen jetzt einen auf Robben-Tourist. Naja, die Zeiten ändern sich halt LEIDER.


----------



## Leoluca1950 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vom Ufer...*

Vielen Dank! 
Wie gehst Du denn da auf Makrelen? Auch mit Pilker?
VG, Leo


----------



## Leoluca1950 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vom Ufer...*

Hallo Leute,

Gibt es denn eine gute Tageszeit zum Malrelenangeln vom Ufer? Im Internet habe ich nachts gelesen, aber das kommt mir etwas komisch vor. 

Und eher bei Ebbe oder bei Flut?

Bin für Tipps dankbar. Danke!!


----------



## Dorschoffi (22. August 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vom Ufer...*

Moin,
war im Juli in Hörnum auf Sylt und habe gut Makrelen vom Strand gefangen. Gefangen wird immer ab 1-2 Stunden vor und nach Hochwasser. Zu anderen Zeiten macht es eigentlich keinen Sinn. Würde aber sagen, dass die Makrelenzeit jetzt so langsam zu Ende ist.


----------



## Leoluca1950 (9. März 2018)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vom Ufer...*

Hallo Leute,
Ich hab mal wieder eine Frage: kann man zu dieser Jahreszeit auf Helgoalnd schon was fangen?


----------

